# University of Florida Gator



## SheilaBranch

I live in Lake City, Florida and I am a Florida Gator!  I am interested in traveling to away football games in my RV and would like to know of others in my area who do the same.  Is there a club of some sort of RVers who travel together to the away games?  Please let me know!  GO GATORS!!


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE

I am a die hard Buckeye fan and I would strongly suggest you take your RV to an OSU VS. Penn. ST. At  Happy Valley.  The campus is in the mountains and its absolutely beautiful.  Plus, you will get the camping experience.


----------



## GaDawg




----------

